# Nile crocodile wanted



## Leeroys Lizard Lounge (Dec 27, 2008)

Hiya we are currently looking for a Nile for our new project mail or call

Leeroy


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

try the lizard classifieds not dwa section


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Aren`t Nile Crocs D.W.A. anymore ?:bash:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

colinm said:


> Aren`t Nile Crocs D.W.A. anymore ?:bash:


 no i dont think they have been but i may be wrong


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Not DWA? Come on you have to be dreaming if you believe that are not covered by DWA


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

sorry i thought by nile he meant nile monitor, as people call them niles


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> sorry i thought by nile he meant nile monitor, as people call them niles


It was a very confusing title.... Ha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

lol Nile crocs not DWA..hehe that would be insane..There is a farm near me that has quite a few Nile crocs on it, he has a few species of animals that aren't normally kept on farms.. Not sure where he sends them to be slaughterd (or how they do it :O ) But he sells all sorts of Non average meats in his farm shop..


----------



## Leeroys Lizard Lounge (Dec 27, 2008)

*Nile crocodile*

Sorry guys maybe I should have been more specific, it does say Nile crocodile on the thread cheers....


----------



## Leeroys Lizard Lounge (Dec 27, 2008)

*Contacts*

Any contacts would be appreciated


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Leeroys Lizard Lounge said:


> Any contacts would be appreciated


Hasnt Shaun fogatt got 30+ Nile crocodiles? He must be planning on selling them he supplies to private collectors.

Cheers

Seb


----------



## Leeroys Lizard Lounge (Dec 27, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> Hasnt Shaun fogatt got 30+ Nile crocodiles? He must be planning on selling them he supplies to private collectors.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Seb



Cheers seb


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Leeroys Lizard Lounge said:


> Cheers seb


No problem let me know how you get on :2thumb:


----------

